# Na laaiend enthousiasme, ... ?



## ThomasK

Ik heb de match van de Belgen gisteren niet gezien, maar wat ik wel merkte bij een wandelingetje door Gent, was dat er van enig enthousiasme niks meer overbleef. Ik vind het een interessant fenomeen: dat zo'n laaiend enthousiasme zo plots kan ... Wat zouden jullie hier invoegen?

Het gaat hier duidelijk om een vuurmetafoor, en dus zullen velen denken aan *'uitdoven'*, denk ik, maar ik mis de verwijzing naar de snelheid van dit specifieke proces. *'Smeulen' *lijkt mij geen overgangswerkwoord, het is statisch, en ik ben helemaal niet zeker dat er nadien in deze context nog iets kan oplaaien. Daarom lijkt het mij al zeker niet goed gekozen. Hebben wij een woord dat aangeeft dat een vuur verbazend snel uitdooft? 'Bekoelend' enthousiasme impliceert dan weer dat er een fout is gebeurd, vind ik, terwijl ik zou denken dat het enthousiasme op weinig was gestoeld...  

Je kunt natuurlijk nog verder gaan, en een andere metafoor zoeken. Ik denk aan *een soufflé die inzakt*. Maar ik zou nog liever verwijzen naar een soort leegte aan het begin: er was b.v. *opgeklopt *enthousiasme, en dus kan dat snel *ineenzakken*. Ik denk ook aan een ballon die *slap wordt*/... omdat het gas er langzaam uit ontsnapt. Maar 'slap worden' suggereert weeral niks van de snelheid waarmee het gebeurt, lijkt mij.


----------



## eno2

Bevriezen.


----------



## ThomasK

Tja, maar het enthousiasme bevriest? *'Onder nul'*, ja, maar dan verliest het alle kenmerken van enthousiasme, vrees ik. Nu ja, dat klopt ook, vermoed ik, zoals ook 'bekoelen' suggereert. 

 Ik dacht intussen ook nog aan iets als 'wezenloos': wezenloos achterblijven. Maar nee, niet goed, zeker? (Ik zat te denken aan: het wezen, de essentie, is weg...)


----------



## eno2

Je zei het: bekoelen. Bekoelen is standaard natuurlijk. Bevriezen was een beetje satirisch.


----------



## bibibiben

Als het enthousiasme _inzakt_, heb ik wel de neiging om dat als een snel proces te zien. Misschien nog sneller: het enthousiasme _vloeide weg_. Echt snel: het enthousiasme _sloeg om _in matheid. Nadeel is wel dat je altijd de toestand moet vermelden waarin het enthousiasme is overgegaan.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Als het enthousiasme _inzakt_, heb ik wel de neiging om dat als een snel proces te zien. Misschien nog sneller: het enthousiasme _vloeide weg_. Echt snel: het enthousiasme _sloeg om _in matheid. Nadeel is wel dat je altijd de toestand moet vermelden waarin het enthousiasme is overgegaan.



Inzakt. Ja. Dat was dat van die pudding. De volgende keer worden we wereldkampioen.


----------



## ThomasK

Aha, oké. Ik zou enthousiasme nooit laten inzakken, maar dat verschilt misschien per regio ;-). *Wegvloeien *is ook niet mis, al zie ik daarbij niet per se snelheid. *'Omslaan' *is een heel interessante toevoeging. Hier zou het niet gebruiken omdat de toestand nogal onduidelijk is. maar hij kan aan matheid doen denken, dat wel. Anderzijds is het meest intrigerende voor mij dat er een gekte ontstond, een  ongeziene gekte, maar dat nu alle enthousiasme nu *als sneeuw voor de zon lijkt te verdwijnen*...


----------



## ThomasK

Aha, oké. Ik zou enthousiasme nooit laten inzakken, maar dat verschilt misschien per regio ;-). *Wegvloeien *is ook niet mis, al zie ik daarbij niet per se snelheid. *'Omslaan' *is een heel interessante toevoeging. Hier zou het niet gebruiken omdat de toestand nogal onduidelijk is. maar hij kan aan matheid doen denken, dat wel. Anderzijds is het meest intrigerende voor mij dat er een gekte ontstond, een  ongeziene gekte, maar dat nu alle enthousiasme nu *als sneeuw voor de zon lijkt te verdwijnen*... 

@Eno: oei, had de grap niet door. Maar leuke vondst dan.


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Anderzijds is het meest intrigerende voor mij dat er een gekte ontstond, een  ongeziene gekte, maar dat nu alle enthousiasme nu *als sneeuw voor de zon lijkt te verdwijnen*...



Dit heb ik altijd een wat merkwaardige uitdrukking gevonden. Ik weet dat ermee bedoeld wordt dat een proces zich in rap tempo voltrekt, maar eigenlijk gaat dat smelten van sneeuw voor de zon helemaal niet zo ongelooflijk snel, al helemaal niet op onze breedtegraad. Het inzakken van een soufflé of pudding gaat vele malen sneller.


----------



## ThomasK

Natuurkundig heb je gelijk, ja. Maar ja, soms neemt een taal rare wendingen, zeker? Of nog: de logica van de taal is apart, of zo...


----------



## AllegroModerato

Vestommen, verstillen, luwen, wegebben, vervliegen, verdampen, wegsmelten...


----------



## ThomasK

Dat zijn alvast lekker metaforische verba, zou ik zeggen. *'Verdampen' *is hier heel geschikt: het wordt lucht, misschien was het alleen maar gebakken lucht... 'Luwen' vind ik heel mooi, maar bij 'enthousiasme'? Ik aarzel wat...


----------



## Sjonger

Uitblussen?


----------



## eno2

Sjonger said:


> Uitblussen?


Tuurlijk. Het laaiend vuur van het enthousiasme is uitgeblust door de nederlaag.


----------



## ThomasK

In mijn ogen is er toch op een bepaalde manier sprake van een contaminatie: mensen zijn uitgeblust (bij burn-out), en hun enthousiasme is getemperd. Ik zocht even naar 'het aanvankelijke enthousiasme", en vond slechts één verwijzing naar die combinatie.


----------

